# i think some stuff needs tto change.



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

im a gun person. i have a few guns and im a chl person. i watch the first 48 all the time and people killing people and not really get maybe 10- 15 years in jail. i think all this robbing and shottings would stop if it was a life for a life. im not saying you kill some one breaking into your house you should die but if you are doing a crime and someone dies you should be the next one gone. i seen a thing the other day and it said each person in jail cost tax payers like 31,000 a year to take care of them. lets make jail where you dont want to go no tv,no a/c and they sleep in tents.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

So, it sounds like:

You're pro-gun
You're pro capital punishment
You believe prison should be a punishment and not a vacation


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

OGCJason said:


> So, it sounds like:
> 
> You're pro-gun
> You're pro capital punishment
> You believe prison should be a punishment and not a vacation


I can dig it.............:supz:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You might enjoy looking into the work of Joe Arpaio, the Sheriff of Maricopa County, Arizona.

Read-up on him. Tell your chief LEOs to live up to his example. Tell your courts to live up to his example, too.

BTW, what do you believe should be done about this guy, the subject of this thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/37536-d-c-man-trial-one-shotgun-shell.html
He's guilty of breaking the law, after all.
Maybe hang him? I't'd certainly be a deterrent to others like him, wouldn't it?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You might enjoy looking into the work of Joe Arpaio, the Sheriff of Maricopa County, Arizona.
> 
> Read-up on him. Tell your chief LEOs to live up to his example. Tell your courts to live up to his example, too.


He's a camera hog and loves attention of any kind. He's a good sheriff, but he's not perfect, nor a role model for other sheriff's.

Anyone who thinks Steven Segal (sp) makes a good deputy, needs some professional help. Once again, Segal is a movie star, and that's good enough for Arpaio.

I know a couple of Maricopa deputies, and their view of Arpaio is a bit different then the public's perception.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You might enjoy looking into the work of Joe Arpaio, the Sheriff of Maricopa County, Arizona.
> 
> Read-up on him. Tell your chief LEOs to live up to his example. Tell your courts to live up to his example, too.
> 
> ...


wasn't it not too long ago a news show had an illegal mag or ? and it was questioned and the police just decided not to file charges because it was a news show? double standard here?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Plea bargaining is America's shame........... The scum buckets get caught with a weapon they are not allowed to own and they are walking the streets the next day..........


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

faststang90 said:


> i watch the first 48 all the time and people killing people and not really get maybe 10- 15 years in jail. i think all this robbing and shottings would stop if it was a life for a life. im not saying you kill some one breaking into your house you should die but if you are doing a crime and someone dies you should be the next one gone. i seen a thing the other day and it said each person in jail cost tax payers like 31,000 a year to take care of them. lets make jail where you don't want to go no tv,no a/c and they sleep in tents.


I understand what you're saying, just a few things (in real life) to consider:

A death penalty case costs approximately one million dollars. That's the equivalent of about 30 years (by your estimate of around $31,000 yr.) in prison. So we (the taxpayers) are going to pay for it one way or the other. So, let's just drop all the appeals and just execute 'em.? Well, it would save money.

Still, putting people to death isn't something to take lightly - that's why the appeals process is so long. It sorta sucks to execute someone and then find out they weren't guilty. I'm happy to live in a country where people aren't summarily killed because someone "believes" they committed a crime. That's how it works in some regimes and third world countries. I'd prefer not to be like "them".

It's easy to say, "let's cut to the chase and just execute this guy - we all know he did it". Easy until you or a friend or loved one is accused of a crime you didn't commit. Let's say you defend yourself with a handgun and the bg dies. For some reason (think George Zimmerman) they want to charge you with second degree murder. Whether you believe Zimmerman should have been acquitted or not, if it were you, then I suspect you would want everything humanly possible done, spare no expense, to prove you were innocent; I know I would.

And I don't disagree with the death penalty, but there's something to be said for making someone live 50 years in prison. The 10 or 15 year sentence you mention may well be a plea bargain. That's the cost of getting a conviction without spending more money and resources to get a life sentence or death.

I do agree with your opinion of removing the niceties such as TV, commissaries and MOST of all, weight room equipment. The last thing we need is a steady stream of repeat offenders spending years with nothing to do but bulk up on our "dime". Not that there aren't ways to get strong using just your body weight, but do we really need to supply bench press stuff, pull up bars, leg press machines etc.? I don't think so.

And just to be clear, I don't have an issue with the death penalty, or with knowing that it may be necessary for a law-abiding citizens to use lethal force to protect their family or themselves (of course that's why I carry) - I just don't think the death penalty is the perfect solution to anything.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

faststang90 said:


> im a gun person. i have a few guns and im a chl person. i watch the first 48 all the time and people killing people and not really get maybe 10- 15 years in jail. i think all this robbing and shottings would stop if it was a life for a life. im not saying you kill some one breaking into your house you should die but if you are doing a crime and someone dies you should be the next one gone. i seen a thing the other day and it said each person in jail cost tax payers like 31,000 a year to take care of them. lets make jail where you dont want to go no tv,no a/c and they sleep in tents.


Thing is, you don't understand the purpose of corrections, and you don't know the meaning of cruel and unusual.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

AdamSmith said:


> Thing is, you don't understand the purpose of corrections, and you don't know the meaning of cruel and unusual.


*Corrections*: n. Changing a pathway, or a method, or a mode. In the criminal sense, by means of force, confinement, and rigor, but well-known to be ineffective.

*Cruel and Unusual*: n. (collective) Actions best typified by what a criminal does to his victim. Improperly applied to "criminal's rights."

*Snotty*: adj. A state or condition best typified by the posts of Adam Smith.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

people do stuff all the time because they can get away with it most of the time. people dont want to own up to the punishment. all im saying is if it was a life for a life all this killing would stop.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i just think something needs to change before they try and take the guns away. has any one seen this 
Obama Quietly Orders One Billion Dollars Worth Of Disposable FEMA Coffins : Tell Me Now


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

The biggest question is where do folks get these ideas, and why do they think it's the proper course of action? You don't get the girl you want so you go kill both of them and yourself? Since when was that ever discussed as the right way to handle your problems?!? Look at the kid today, wanted to commit suicide so he walks into his high school cafeteria and sets himself on fire. So he's going to traumatize a whole school full of young kids because he wants to end his own life? I'm all for letting him or even helping him, but go do it in a quiet corner somewhere. Are we trying to punish everyone because we didn't get what we wanted?

Where do these thought processes come from? I have this dicussion with my 12-y.o. boy every day lately. That is what has to change.....


----------

